# unidentified - medic? - austro hungarian?



## papagaleros (May 2, 2009)

Hello,

I`ve got this small framed picture and I do not know what it is. The badge and the neck sign appear to as the same as on the Hungarian WWI medals. but then again... I need expert advice 

Alex


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2009)

I downloaded and tried to contrast it as much as possible, but really did not have a lot of luck. It does appear to be Hungarian, however I did not see anything that made me think of a medic. It almost looks like a Military Cadet to me. Is there by chance Epaulettes on one or both shoulders?


----------



## papagaleros (May 4, 2009)

The picture is very small, so I can not take better shots; only on the left of the neck is there a sign and also the white badge on the left of the chest. The shoulders are unfortunately not part of the picture. Only on the right side (the one with the white badge) an Epaulette - like thing can be seen.


----------

